# Donkey conformation



## LVF (Feb 23, 2004)

What is considered good conformation in a donkey? I've seen some that looked good to me but don't know if what 'I' see is correct.

I think that I would really like to have a mini mule and so I want to learn more about them before I have one of my mares bred for a mule foal.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 23, 2004)

Conformation on a miniature donkey is kind of like conformation on a miniature horse...lol...every breeder has there own idea of what they want to breed for, I have seen donkeys that have a draft type compact built and I have seen good ones with longer legs and a more slender built. The faults you want to watch out for would be a extreme parrot (monkey) mouth, turned out front legs, and cow-hockedness. I'm sure others on the forum can add more on to this list. Hope this helps a little.


----------

